

Stop Sucking and Be Awesome Instead: A Three Step Process - bengro
http://lifehacker.com/5914848/stop-sucking-and-be-awesome-instead-a-three-step-process
Nobody wants to suck, but the truth is, before you can be great at anything, you're going to suck.
======
stephengillie
Blogspam of [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/05/how-to-stop-
sucking...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/05/how-to-stop-sucking-and-
be-awesome-instead.html)

